
Ask HN: Resources for hacking battery-powered tools? - HRJ7
I have a growing collection of battery-powered hand and lawn tools, incl. larger machines like lawn mowers and snow blowers.<p>Are there any online resources for learning how to repurpose these kinds of batteries and motors to, e.g. convert an ICE powered machine to electric?
======
rman666
Okay, I have to ask. What is ICE power? I tried the Google and as you can
imagine the results were not helpful.

~~~
HRJ7
internal combustion engine

